# TAMRON 11-18 MM SP AF ASPHERICAL DI II LD IF, that fit perfected to my EOS-M



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I already have Canon EF-M 22 mm. and 18-55 mm STM., But I need more wide angle.
Yes, I have 10-12 years old TAMRON 11-18 MM SP AF ASPHERICAL DI II LD IF , which I use with my EOS cameras long time ago.
This morning, I just bring her from my Lens box, and test with my 2 weeks old EOS-M----Yes, This Tamron is work perfected with my Tiny EOS-M, Yes, I love the Super colors of this Lens too----No, I do not use post processing by Photoshop for these Photos, Just reduce the size to fit CR. Post.
Yes, This Lens 11-18 mm = ( X 1.6 Lens factor ) = 17.6-28.8 mm. of full frame sensor.
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. I just Old man with Young Boy's Heart----I fell in love with my new toy 2-3 months, and will boring again---to find more new toys---Yes, Plus, I get GAS. Illness too ( GAS = Gear Acquisition Syndrome)


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I have 10-12 years old TAMRON 11-18 MM SP AF ASPHERICAL DI II LD IF , which I use with my EOS cameras long time ago.
This morning, I just bring her from my Lens box, and test with my 2 weeks old EOS-M-


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I have 10-12 years old TAMRON 11-18 MM SP AF ASPHERICAL DI II LD IF , which I use with my EOS cameras long time ago.
This morning, I just bring her from my Lens box, and test with my 2 weeks old EOS-M-

Enjoy, and have a great weekend
Surapon


----------

